
BeyondProd: Google's Cloud Native Security - mayakacz
https://cloud.google.com/security/beyondprod/
======
estsauver
I'd love to hear from anyone who's run any of the Beyond* architectures at
non-Google companies. Pritunl/zerotier both look super neat, but are both not
trivial to implement and introduce interesting problems into integrating with
existing infrastructure.

~~~
gz5
>are not trivial to implement

we have NetFoundry NaaS to address just that problem:
[https://netfoundry.io/](https://netfoundry.io/)

we also just started open sourcing the components for folks who want to trade
simplicity for control and customization:
[https://github.com/NetFoundry](https://github.com/NetFoundry)

disclosure: founder

